# Pictures of Lake conroe



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I went out on Conroe saturday with the jet drive, I wanted to see if stubblfield was cut off from the lake. Stubblfield is still part of the lake only by 2 inches, I went as far as I could till I ran aground. It was not easy getting up there I had to snake my way through alot of stumps, I had to be carefull and not get cloths lined by old trot lines that were strung between trees. I got out and walked some banks, the freshwater mussels are taking a bid hit there shells were everywhere. I talked to a few fisherman and they were not cathing anything, there was not one boat North of the 1375 bridge and enless you have a jet drive I do not advise it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the pictures. Did you fish while you was up there. Just this side of the area where it was 2 inches deep the crappie fishin was really good when the lake was down after Rita hit. We caught limits of crappie in a couple holes there for a couple months. I would go down from Stubblefield in my little boat and dragit across the shallow area to the deep holes and catch crappie, sometimes 2 at a time with tandem jigs.


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

i was on the south side of the bridge when you came by, that jet drive is loud !! you dodged the jugs i had out . lol:cheers:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> I like the pictures. Did you fish while you was up there. Just this side of the area where it was 2 inches deep the crappie fishin was really good when the lake was down after Rita hit. We caught limits of crappie in a couple holes there for a couple months. I would go down from Stubblefield in my little boat and dragit across the shallow area to the deep holes and catch crappie, sometimes 2 at a time with tandem jigs.


Matt I know where you are alking about it is the old river channel, and you can tell it is by how big the tree stumps are. I did not fish but there was small shad there.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Good pics Mike. Gonna take a bunch of water to get Conroe back up to what we'd normally consider "low".

-LP


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

good pics and info.........thanks!!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Its kind of sad seeing the lake like it is. I am looking forward to the day when this is all behind us. If the good Lord is willing.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Sort of depressing but with a silver lining. If it refills before the April spawn that new vegetation will insure a bonanza of crappie and LMB.
Conroe could go from poor to the best fishing in the state if the stars are properly aligned.


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

I completely agree Sunbeam, this could work out great for Conroe fish populations. Now is the time for the groups putting out hydrilla to get on some of these bald areas and put in seed.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

kgobble said:


> I completely agree Sunbeam, this could work out great for Conroe fish populations. Now is the time for the groups putting out hydrilla to get on some of these bald areas and put in seed.


actually, putting out hydrilla is a federal offense. now, putting out native vegetation is a good thing. or homemade fish structure.....


----------



## jtford25 (Apr 17, 2006)

Watch out for the Homemade "Fish Structure" Someone put out over by ski cove. looks like 3 or 4" angle iron welded together to look like big Jacks. the game we all played as kids with the rubber ball and sharp little metal x's. I tried to pick them up. HAH! Keep ur eyes peeled when running north right after the narrow channel.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

jtford25 said:


> Watch out for the Homemade "Fish Structure" Someone put out over by ski cove. looks like 3 or 4" angle iron welded together to look like big Jacks. the game we all played as kids with the rubber ball and sharp little metal x's. I tried to pick them up. HAH! Keep ur eyes peeled when running north right after the narrow channel.


 Good share o those pictures. Ironic we were just typing about putting out artificial fish structure.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, we may never see it this low again, in our lifetimes. Hopefully it will only get better, from here.


----------

